# Boardman Pro HT via cycle2work



## GrumpyGregry (10 Jun 2009)

I have my heart set on a Boardman Pro HT for the summer and the organisation I work for has duly added the Halfords bikescheme to our existing arrangements so I can attempt to get one. Have to decide between L or M sizes and though I'm 6' 2" I'm tending towards an M.

My form is completed and now I'm waiting for the "window" to close so it can be sent off to the admin people....

...wish me luck people wish me luck!

(PS If I can't get one then it will be a boardman r**d bike)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (15 Jun 2009)

The window has closed; the hire agreement has been despatched, safely received by Bikescheme and is completed correctly, my order is now being processed by Halfords and I await the all empowering LoC


----------



## stoatsngroats (19 Jun 2009)

Oohhh that looks nice!

How long do you expect this whole process to take - I'm hoping my work will begin C2W soon...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Jun 2009)

From asking HR to sign up with Halfords to the application window closing was three weeks, including all the credit checks which are complex for us as a not-for-profit, then 7-10 working days for the LoC to be sent out. 5 days into that period now.

Took the same time to sort out our first Cyclescheme buy, as it did with Evans, and EBC


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Jul 2009)

Bump

LoC arrived y'day. Local store reservation 'timed out' and they sold the one in my size. Found one 25 miles away and have arranged to collect it tomorrow. Yay!


----------



## mad al (11 Jul 2009)

Nice one getsome pics up on here of the said machine and the proud owner.

We were in Halfords yesterday and when the over enthusiastic sales guy asked to help, I enquired about "Boardman" "try our Swansea branch Sir" came the reply


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Jul 2009)

Picked up the bike today. Excellent service and perfectly set up. nice 20 mile shakedown ride got me and it nice and dirty. I'm a very happy boy.


----------

